# Need help with Troy Lee XC gloves sizing!



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

When I wrap a tape around my palm (excluding thumb) it measures 8inches.However, when I measure the tip of my middle finger to base of my palm, it's only 7inches. 
Should I get a S or M?

I've read almost all the threads on TLD gloves (forum search), but I'm still unsure. Unable to try them because no local stores sell them.

Many thanks!


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I normally wear a Lg glove but had to get an XL when I ordered my Troy Lee Full finger gloves and my hand measures out to 9"...hope this helps...


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Zenkem! When you say 9", is it around the palm or from middle finger to base of thumb?


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I just bought a pair of Troylee XC gloves..
my palm to tip of finger is just over 7"(less than 7 1/4)
and I bought size large..they fit fine..
I would say either medium or large.
small is out of the question


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Alrighty, I'll try the medium. *cross fingers*


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

LoneReaction said:


> Thanks Zenkem! When you say 9", is it around the palm or from middle finger to base of thumb?


FYI,
How do I measure my glove size?

Hold your palm out flat and use a tape measure around your hand at its fullest point, not including your thumb. Use the following chart to convert to standard glove sizing.

http://www.pricepoint.com/helpDesk/...=pop_Measuring&Sizing.htm&title=Sizing Info#7


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Wow, that's a good page to bookmark =)


----------



## pcv (Apr 18, 2009)

In glove-size I'm sometimes Small, sometimes Medium, having skinny hands with long fingers. So following this thread I got SE Gloves in Medium and .... it's still okay but could be smaller, should have gotten Small.


----------

